# PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt


----------



## Invisible (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

das Ende der Heatpipes schaut viel zu weit oben raus, das wird wieder ein Grund für viele Reklamationen weil deswegen der Gehäuse Deckel nicht zu geht.


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Der ist auch nicht grösser wie der Mugen 1.

Also wird da kaum was Reklamiert. 

Die Pipe Enden sind wenigstens mal ordentlich verarbeitet.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich würde immer ncoh eher den Mugen 1 nehmen. Warum? Weil dieser laut einigen Tests passiv oder eben mit einem Lüfter unter 800 U/min besser kühlt als der neu Mugen 2. Warum? Weil der alte Mugen 1 einen größeren Lamellen Abstand hat als der neue Mugen2. 
Von daher hat der Kühler in meinen Augen sein Ziel verfehlt. Kühler die mit einem stärkeren Lüfter gut kühlen gibt es genug, siehe Nocuta, IFX oder Ultra 120, aber Kühler mit guten passieven Kühleigenschaften gibt es immer weniger.


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Mir gefällt der alte Mugen auch besser. Sowohl von der Optik als auch von der Zielgruppe. Der alte Mugen war zwischen dem Ninja (Auslegung auf Passivbetrieb) und Kühlern wie dem IFX 14 (highflow) angesiedelt. War der goldene Mittelweg... 
Der neue Mugen ist mehr auf maximale Kühlleistung mit schnellen Kühlern ausgelegt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## der8auer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Invisible schrieb:


> das Ende der Heatpipes schaut viel zu weit oben raus, das wird wieder ein Grund für viele Reklamationen weil deswegen der Gehäuse Deckel nicht zu geht.



Das ist auch kein Reklamationsgrund. Den Kühler würde mit dieser Begründung kaum einer zurücknehmen.

Ansonsten sieht der Kühler richtig gut aus


----------



## chakktheripper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Invisible schrieb:


> das Ende der Heatpipes schaut viel zu weit oben raus, das wird wieder ein Grund für viele Reklamationen weil deswegen der Gehäuse Deckel nicht zu geht.



ausserdem braucht der angebrachte lüfter ja sowieso die höhe ..


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Sythe Mugen hat schon ordentliche Kühler im Programm.Ob der im Artikel das non plus ultra ist,sollte erst mal ein Test beweisen.Optisch einfach aber zweckmäßig sinnvoll aufgebaut scheint er ja zu sein.


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wann kommt das schöne Ding raus?


----------



## Mettsemmel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



> [...]dass eine Verschraubung mittels Montageplatte auf der Mainboardrückseite umfasst.


Muss man dann bei Kühlerwechsel zwingend das Mainboard ausbauen? Wenn ja, fänd ich das äußerst unpraktisch...


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Muss man dann bei Kühlerwechsel zwingend das Mainboard ausbauen? Wenn ja, fänd ich das äußerst unpraktisch...



Bei dem JA!


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ein Mainboard bau ich dir in unter 5 Minuten aus. 
Warum haben eigentlich immer alle Angst sobald es ans Mainboard Ausbauen geht? Das einbauen von Kühlern geht allgemein deutlich einfach wenn das Board ausgebaut ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Weil es umständlich ist. Haben vielleicht Angst, dass irgendwas defekt gehen könnte.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Muss man dann bei Kühlerwechsel zwingend das Mainboard ausbauen? Wenn ja, fänd ich das äußerst unpraktisch...


Würde ich dir dringend raten als ich versucht hab meinen Scythe Kama Angle ohne Mainboard ausbau einzubauen hätte ich fast meine CPU geschrottet!!


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Das geht rein logisch nicht->Den Kühler ohne Board-Ausbau zu montieren.

b2t: Wusste nicht, dass man den Kühler schon erstehen kann. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a393888.html
Mich würden mal die Temp Unterschiede MUGEN<->MUGEN 2 interessieren.


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Muss man dann bei Kühlerwechsel zwingend das Mainboard ausbauen? Wenn ja, fänd ich das äußerst unpraktisch...



Ist es auch.Sehr schlecht konstruiert.Sollten mal besser überlegen was sie da anbieten.Für mich ist es eine klare Absage deswegen.


----------



## emmaspapa (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Ist es auch.Sehr schlecht konstruiert.Sollten mal besser überlegen was sie da anbieten.Für mich ist es eine klare Absage deswegen.



Würde ich nicht sagen. ich habe den Ninja 2, das war ein Krampf den mit Push-Pins zu montieren. Der Rechner sollte auch nicht unbedingt viel bewegt werden, viel zu gefährlich. Verschrauben ist definitiv besser, höherer ANpressdruck und kann sich nicht lösen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Wirklich besser als der alte Mugen dürfte der auch nicht sein.


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



> Mich würden mal die Temp Unterschiede MUGEN<->MUGEN 2 interessieren.


Bei Tests ist er ungefähr gleichauf mit dem alten Mugen. Aber mit langsamen Lüftern liegt der alte Mugen vorne.
allerdings wurde bei dem Test, den ich gesehen habe eine geschliffene CPU verwendet, was bedeutet, dass der neue Mugen seinen speziell geformten Boden nicht ausspielen kann sondern eher einen Nachteil hatte. 
Kann also sein, dass er 1 oder 2°C vor dem alten Mugen liegt wenn man eine normale CPU verwendet, die man nicht geschliffen hat. Oder man muss den Boden des Mugen 2 auch schleifen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wirklich besser als der alte Mugen dürfte der auch nicht sein.




ich meine der war doch sogar ein paar grad schlechter im test


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Brauch man also nicht zwingend.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

hier ist mal ein test den ich gefunden habe:

ComputerBase - Test: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler


----------



## Dicken (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich finde die Kühler von Scythe Gut - aber ob der Mugen2 wirklich besser ist??? Ich weiß nicht so recht..


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Finde ich jetzt gut das der Mugen auf denn 1156 Sockel passt da werden wieder viele Leute sich denn Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Also klein ist der aber nicht 
Haben sicher viele Probleme den überhaupt ins Gehäuse zu bekommen.

Da ziehe ich lieber eine WAKÜ vor als so einen Klotz.


----------



## Kurtch (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

klotz? Schon mal den Orochi gesehen der Mugen ist schön kompakt sag ich mal xD


----------



## Dicken (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Darauf hat die Welt gewartet - Dein Kühler mit anderen Zubehör und weniger Fins als einen neuen Kühler verkaufen. Gibts jetzt auch in der IT die Mogelpackungen?


----------



## BigBoymann (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Dicken schrieb:


> Darauf hat die Welt gewartet - Dein Kühler mit anderen Zubehör und weniger Fins als einen neuen Kühler verkaufen. Gibts jetzt auch in der IT die Mogelpackungen?


 
So wie ich das lese hat der alte Mugen weniger Lamellen. 

Steht doch irgendwie so da drin, dass der neue 50 gramm leichter ist, der alte aber weniger Lamellen hat. 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz, ich bin mal gespannt was der neue kann. Lamellen sind ja auch nicht alles bei der Luftkühlung, wenn er durch weniger Lamellen weniger Geräusche verursacht ist doch auch in Ordnung. 

Zum Thema Klotz und Wasserkühlung. 

Wasserkühlung ist für den Silentfaktor das non plus ultra, aber jemand der wie ich einmal im Monat auf ne LAN geht, für den ist es ein NoGo. Was bringt mir ne Wasserkühlung wenn ich meinen PC nicht mitnehmen kann. 

N Klotz ist er bestimmt, aber wesentlich kleiner als viele andere Kühler in der Tower Bauweise. Ich selber habe einen Triton 75 von ASUS mit einem Scythe 140mm Lüfter bei 1200U/min, da ich den schon eigentlich nicht mehr höre, meine Graka ist das lauteste und ich passe alles so an, dass es nicht lauter wird. Meine CPU hat mit dem Kühler immer angenehme Temperaturen und erfreulich ist, dass auch das ganze Mainboard mitgekühlt wird. Dazu ein Front 140mm Lüfter, ein NT mit 140mm und ein Rearlüfter mit 120mm. Reicht völlig aus um einen auf 3,667Ghz übertakteten E8400 stabil weit unter 40Grad zu halten und das in einem leicht gedämmten Gehäuse.


----------



## superman1989 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

also der ist ja süss! mein ninja 2 ist grösser^^


----------



## ajwiesel (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich hab meinen kürzlich verkauft da dieser bei meinen Neuen Bord die Rammsteckplätze blokiert hat. Aber sollange dieser drin war hat er einen Hervoragene Kühlleistung gehabt.


----------



## sow42195 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe Mugen 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich hab den Kühler seit 3 Wochen auf meinem Phenom II X4  965 bzw., MSI 790FX-GD70. Meine G.Skill-RAM haben relativ hohe Headspreader, das ging gerade so hin...
Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts dagegen, dass man bei einem Kühlerwechsel das Board ausbauen muss. Bei der Kühlergröße kommt man wohl kaum noch ohne Rückplatte aus. Was ich allerdings total daneben finde, ist die Tatsache, dass der Kühler von hinten (unten) verschraubt wird! Man muss also das Board drehen, die Rückplatte ansetzen und dann das Board auf den Kühler aufsetzen, ausrichten (ohne richtig was zu sehen) und gleichzeitig festhalten und verschrauben. Und das, ohne auf dem Board rumzukratzen oder große Bewegungen zwischen Kühler und Prozessor zuzulassen, so dass die Schicht aus Wärmeleitpaste keinen Schaden nimmt und die Ausrichtung bleibt. Und in einschlägigen Tests wird der Einbau noch als einfach eingestuft...
Sollte ich noch einmal vor der Wahl zwischen qualitativ und preislich nahezu gleichwertigen Kühlern stehen, nehme ich ganz sicher den, den man von oben verschraubt.


----------

